# A PLAN! LOL cant even cover my Stage 1 R32



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

They could not cover my R32 which has basic stage 1 mods. I think it looks like their policies have changed. They said they dont have any underwriters who can cover my level of mods:sadwavey: 

Totally useless!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Do me a favor!

My 500 BHP GTS can be insured with them no problem, so I'm not 100% sure it's not you that has a problem, did you say your Alonso's number 1 fan when you phoned?


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Piss off!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Adey said:


> Piss off!!


Touch a nerve?


----------



## GTR_lover (Oct 14, 2007)

*Thanks God there is no such thing as insurance here in Afghanistan*

Hey everyone, Hola from Afghanistan, I"ve got a GTR R33 Top Secret, i dont have to worry about what you guys are talking about!! the insurance, well here its completely optional to insure your car not that you have to, so u can drive without being insured at your own risk and you are still legal. normally its only the rich who insure their cars but not 70% of the motorists. so I kind of feel sorry for those of u who love skyline but struggling with the cost of insurance, let me give u some advice come and live in Afghanistan lol, I know u wouldnt want to! anyhow good luck with sorting your insurance out, cheers!!


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

GTR_lover said:


> Hey everyone, Hola from Afghanistan, I"ve got a GTR R33 Top Secret, i dont have to worry about what you guys are talking about!! the insurance, well here its completely optional to insure your car not that you have to, so u can drive without being insured at your own risk and you are still legal. normally its only the rich who insure their cars but not 70% of the motorists. so I kind of feel sorry for those of u who love skyline but struggling with the cost of insurance, let me give u some advice come and live in Afghanistan lol, I know u wouldnt want to! anyhow good luck with sorting your insurance out, cheers!!


Wow seems like a really nice way of living! imagine the insurance money being spent on fuel and mods! Skyline heaven :bowdown1:


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist


nuff said :thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Thats rats poop.

I have been with A-Plan for 5 years ranging from a standard Type R to stage 1 evos and stage 2 skylines and mr2s!!!!

They have never once advised that policies have changed.

:blahblah:


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

My stage 1 R33 GTR is covered by A-Plan. Did you phone the right office? You need to speak to the specialist vehicles section in Thatcham. Any other office and they won't have a fecking clue what you're on about.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

i got insured with a plan and found it so hard to get an insurnce document out of them or even a cover note so i could tax the car i cancelled it a few weeks later at my own cost and insured with someone else

never again....


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

T.F.S. said:


> i got insured with a plan and found it so hard to get an insurnce document out of them or even a cover note so i could tax the car i cancelled it a few weeks later at my own cost and insured with someone else
> 
> never again....


Are you guys talking about the same A-Plan? they'e the best and i always get documents through the next day without fail!
It' the Thatchem branch you need to talk to if you have a japanese import! 
:thumbsup: 
Bobby


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

yep, i used them due to the recommendations on here but as mentioned i had to cancel it

the documents simply didnt arrive, none of them ever did

they then charged me a cancellation fee for the insurance i never had


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Speak to Lee at the Thatacham office, I cant see why you aint getting insured


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

A-plans underwriters Ensign no longer cover modified skylines, but markerstudy will still cover modified skylines.
Adey, you might want to call anne-therese and speak to her about what they can offer you, but it will also depend on your circumstances and location.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Captain drift said:


> A-plans underwriters Ensign no longer cover modified skylines, but markerstudy will still cover modified skylines.
> Adey, you might want to call anne-therese and speak to her about what they can offer you, but it will also depend on your circumstances and location.


taken my mate 18months to get a payment from ensign, total waste of time they are.

my evo was more to insure than the modded 32 via a plan, still gota call them today about the 34


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

It has taken me 6 months without a car to get the money to repair my car and the thing is not totally solved.
I agree, ensign are a waste of time and money, i only got a result after contacting the MD and them being caught driving my car while sorn onf the road by the DVLA.


----------

